# (مجلس القسم) اقتراحات الاعضاء معا لتطوير القسم



## zanitty (29 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الهادى
فى هذا الموضوع اتمنى ان يضع كل عضو فى القسم رايه و اقتراحاته حول الشكل العام للقسم (كالمواضيع المقترحه للتثبيت او الازاله من التثبيت او افكار لمواضيع جديده و مفيده)
 ليصبح هذا الموضوع عونا لنا و لمشرفينا على التنظيم حتى لا تكون مهمه المشرفين الملقاه على عاتقهم منهكه 
فقد لفت انتباهى كلمه لجهاد حينما قال انه لا يريد ان يصبح مشرفا لانه لا يريد التقيد فى متابعه القسم 
ففكرت ان نكون كلنا اعين بعضنا فى متابعه القسم لانضاج اى مقترحات و اهدائها لمن يستطيع تنفيذها فنكون بذلك افدنا و استفدنا
اسال الله التوفيق


----------



## zanitty (29 مايو 2009)

اول الاقتراحات اتقدم بها هى ان ينشئ موضوع مثبت يكون كالفهرس لكل المواضيع (سواء مهمه او لا) و يختلف عن الموضوع المثبت الحالى بان يتم فى هذا الموضوع وضع رابط لكل موضوع جديد بالمنتدى مع وضع وصف مختصر لما يحتويه هذا الموضوع من تطبيق و ذلك لتيسير البحث لكل من يسال
كما يتم انشاء موضوع مثبت به روابط كل البرامج الخاصه باعمال التكيف و لا يتم وضع البرنامج نفسه
ان يتم عمل قسم فرعي للاعمال الصحيه (تغذيه مياه - صرف بانواعه - مكافحه حريق) يتم وضع المواضيع الخاصه بهم فيه
ان يتم تنقيح هذا الموضوع وتثبيته لمساعده الجميع على تبادل الاراء
على الا يقوم اى احد يختلف مع الاخرين بالراى بمهاجمه الاخر (سواء كان الاختلاف بين عضوين او عضو و مشرف) فكما قال المشرفين ان مهمتهم تطوعيه فلذلك ارجو الا يستخدم اى احد تطوعه فى فرض رايه على عضو فالمتطوع من وجهه نظرى هو عضو ايضا و لكن عضو مهامه اكبر قليلا من العضو العادى فارجو الا يتم ذلك الاختلاف بين اى من الاعضاء


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (29 مايو 2009)

ونسمي المجلس(مجلس قيادة الثورة)
يعني هو اشبه ما يكون بانقلاب ابيض حيث يتم اعفاء الرئيس من الكثير من صلاحياته( عادة لاسباب صحية وبتكون صحته زي الحصان) تمهيدا لازاحته بالكامل.....هههههههههههههههههه
انت يا زانتي بديت تلعب بدمك.............لو كنت في عالم السياسة كنت اليوم في ابو زعبل وكنا انا والطموني والحاج محمد بنزورك وبنجيبلك عيش وحلاوة.
--

طبعا كل ما ذكرته اعلاه هزار بهزار والحقيقة اني اؤيد فكرة الاخ زانتي واؤيد كل فكرة تجعل من منتدى التكييف الرائد في ملتقى المهندسين العرب واني لاغبط الادارة الكريمة للملتقى ومشرفي التكييف على اعضاء كلهم حماسة للارتقاء بالقسم سواء بالمشاركات القيمة او بالاقتراحات المفيدة.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (29 مايو 2009)

بس ما قلتليش يا زانتي
هما الشخصين المحترمين في توقيعك الزمالك والاسماعيلي؟ ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaa_84 (29 مايو 2009)

فكرة أكثر من رائعة تقبل تحياتى وسلاماتى وطيباتى و ............. طلبى الوحيد إنتقاء المواضيع المناسبة للعصر والوقت الذى نعيشه الآن.


----------



## asd_84 (29 مايو 2009)

انا اؤيدك في ما ترى اخي زانيتي 

وارى ان هذا هو الوقت المناسب لذلك ولا يجب تفويت هذا العمل لاني اعتقد ان هذا المنتدى الطيب اصبح به اعضاء فعالين حقا وكلهم حماس وحب ويجب ان نستغل هذا كما يجب 

انا معك ........ **** انطلق ****

ووفقنا الله لما يحبه وترضاه 

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## zanitty (29 مايو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> بس ما قلتليش يا زانتي
> هما الشخصين المحترمين في توقيعك الزمالك والاسماعيلي؟ ههههههههههههههههه


طبعا هيكون مين غير المتعوس و خايب الرجا 
مشفناش اقتراحاتك يا استاذ 



alaa_84 قال:


> فكرة أكثر من رائعة تقبل تحياتى وسلاماتى وطيباتى و ............. طلبى الوحيد إنتقاء المواضيع المناسبة للعصر والوقت الذى نعيشه الآن.


نعمل مواضيع عن تكيف نيو لوك يعنى يا علاء و اللا نعمل ايه مش فاهم؟
يا ريت يا اخ علاء نشوف مشاركاتك و مثال للمواضيع العصريه ؟



asd_84 قال:


> انا اؤيدك في ما ترى اخي زانيتي
> 
> وارى ان هذا هو الوقت المناسب لذلك ولا يجب تفويت هذا العمل لاني اعتقد ان هذا المنتدى الطيب اصبح به اعضاء فعالين حقا وكلهم حماس وحب ويجب ان نستغل هذا كما يجب
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك
دائما صاحب رجاحه عقل و سداده راى


----------



## zanitty (29 مايو 2009)

اقترح ايضا اضافه موضوع للبرامج العامه (التى قد لا تكون بالاساس هى برامج تصميم و لكنها مهمه جدا لاى مهندس ) كالاوتوكاد او الادوب بروفشنال او برامج تحويل وحدات او او او


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (29 مايو 2009)

يا زانتي
بعد اقتراحاتك لم يعد لي اقتراحات.....يعني اتبنى اقتراحاتك
زانتي..
معك وبك انا ماضون....فلتشهد يا شجر الزيتون


----------



## bobstream (29 مايو 2009)

يزناتي انا ارى نقص كبير من حيت التبريد الناقلات وتكيف الحافلات النقل و التورخام اش مافيش فينا الذي لديه معلومات اه نسيت الحاويات لا وجود لها هنا ونحن اكبر دول مستورد للاكل يجماعة نحن طالبين مكان لنا وانا مستعد لاساعد بكل قوة وحنفوز على مصر يزاناتي انا عازمك للمبرات في الجزائر هههههههههههههههههههها


----------



## خالد العسيلي (29 مايو 2009)

....................................................


----------



## خالد العسيلي (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

و أنا معاكم و طلباتي هي هي في موضوع طلبات تثبيت و تم تنفيذ واحد من الطلبات و بقي عدد منها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135368.html

نحدد الخطوات الأساسية بالإعتماد على مشاركات الشباب :

1 - *موضوع مثبت به روابط كل البرامج الخاصه باعمال التكيف( طبعاً كل برنامج بمشاركة لوحده ) و لا يتم وضع البرنامج نفسه طبعاً مع تحديد هوية البرنامج و محاولة وضع شرح عن كيفية العمل بإختصار و ذلك مع كل برنامج .

2 - **والمفروض ان ننشأ مكتبه اكواد أو موضوع مثبت وتضم :

** a - اكواد الجمعيات والمعاهد **:

الاشري + **smacna **+ الكود البريطاني + nfpa + الكود العالمي للصرف الصحي + الكود المصري + الكود السوري + الكود الفلسطيني + الكود السعودي ......

b - اكواد مصنعين :

كارير + يورك + ترين + .......
*
* 3 - **عمل قسم فرعي للاعمال الميكانيكية المكملة لأعمال التكييف (تغذيه مياه - صرف بانواعه - مكافحه حريق ) يتم وضع المواضيع الخاصه بهم فيه و مع تثبيت موضوع ضمن القسم الفرعي عن الرامج الخاصة بالقسم (الفرعي ) و كما أشرت سابقاً بشرح كل برنامج و طريقة عمله بإختصار و ان يتم تنقيح هذا الموضوع وتثبيته لمساعده الجميع على تبادل الاراء .

4 - *هناك نقص كبير من حيت التبريد الناقلات وتكيف الحافلات النقل و التورخام و الحاويات المبردة ، نرجو أن يتم الإهتمام بهذا الموضوع .

* 5 - **اقترح ايضا اضافه موضوع للبرامج العامه (التى قد لا تكون بالاساس هى برامج تصميم و لكنها مهمه جدا لاى مهندس ) كالاوتوكاد او الادوب بروفشنال او برامج تحويل وحدات او او او .

طبعاً الإقتراحات السابقة ما هي إلا اقتراحات الأخ زانيتي و الإخ زيكو و الأخ بوب مع تعديل بسيط على الصيغة .

و بإذن الله نخرج بنسخة جديدة من المنتدى تخزي العدوين ..........
*


----------



## zanitty (30 مايو 2009)

bobstream قال:


> يزناتي انا ارى نقص كبير من حيت التبريد الناقلات وتكيف الحافلات النقل و التورخام اش مافيش فينا الذي لديه معلومات اه نسيت الحاويات لا وجود لها هنا ونحن اكبر دول مستورد للاكل يجماعة نحن طالبين مكان لنا وانا مستعد لاساعد بكل قوة وحنفوز على مصر يزاناتي انا عازمك للمبرات في الجزائر هههههههههههههههههههها


كلام جميل و متستناش حد يا باشا حط كل المواضيع اللى تقدر تحطها و بنعدين نبقى نجمعها فى قسم او اى حاجه المهم الموضوع يتم طرحه و اكيد هتلاقى حد غيرك ممكن يساهم معاك
و مش هتكسبوا يا بوب و عموما كلها 10 ايام و اثبت لك انكوا هتخسروا يا حبى بهدف جميل لوائل جمعه ههههههههههههههههههههه



خالد العسيلي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> و أنا معاكم و طلباتي هي هي في موضوع طلبات تثبيت و تم تنفيذ واحد من الطلبات و بقي عدد منها
> 
> ...


حلوه يا خالد حكايه التلخيص دى جميله
بس زيكو انت قلت انه اقترح حاجه (زيكو لسه مدخلش الموضوع لغايه دلوقتى و انا مستنى اسمع رايه) او انت قصدك رايه فى موضوع الاكواد اللى قاله قبل كده من فتره ايام تثبيت موضوع الاشرى


----------



## zanitty (30 مايو 2009)

و عشان منبقاش زى بتوع المجالس المحليه نتكلم كتير و نفرح بالقرارات اللى اخدناها و القرارات تفضل مجرد قرارات يبقى ممكن نبتدى بالمتاح فى ايدينا 
الفهرسه و الارشفه
ووصلنى اقتراح من شخص جميل مش هقول هو مين (بس هو مش من قسمنا خالص) باننا نقسم شغل الفهرسه على بعض يعنى كل واحد ياخد فتره معينه من تاريخ كذا الى تاريخ كذا و يشتغل عليها
بس ده هيتطلب اكتر من 10 اعضاء على الاقل عشان يشتغلوا فيه 
1- zanitty
2-؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
3-
4-
......
........
.............
...................


----------



## خالد العسيلي (30 مايو 2009)

رقم 2 هو لزيكو ......... على الرابط :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135902-2.html


----------



## magdygamal_8 (30 مايو 2009)

فكرة ممتازة من العضو المتميز دائما وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه الأفكار التي تكشف عن حسن معدنك ومدى حبك للعطاء
أحب ان نقسم نوعية المهندسين الذين يعملون في مجال التكييف وهم على حسب ماأذكر
1- مهندسين تصميم ويدخل في مجالهم تصميم التكييف وتوصيلات المياه والصرف الصحي والحريق داخل المبنى.
2- مهندسين تركيبات وصيانة في نفس المجالات 
وطبعا توجد موضوعات مشتركة بين الإثنين
ولذلك فإني أقترح أن تكون الموضوعات المثبتة تكون على هذا الأساس حتى نسهل للأخوة البحث في الموضوعات
وتكون الموضوعات المثبتة تحت العناوين الأتية :
1-موضوعات مهندسي التصميم
2- موضوعات مهندسي التركيب والصيانة
3- مكتبة البرامج
4- مكتبة الكتب والملفات الخاصة
5- أرشيف عام لجميع الموضوعات ويقسم داخليا على جزئين( جزء للتصميم وجزء للتركيب والصيانة)
وفي كل بند توضع الروابط فقط
أتمنى أن ينال إعجابكم والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## zanitty (30 مايو 2009)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> فكرة ممتازة من العضو المتميز دائما وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه الأفكار التي تكشف عن حسن معدنك ومدى حبك للعطاء
> أحب ان نقسم نوعية المهندسين الذين يعملون في مجال التكييف وهم على حسب ماأذكر
> 1- مهندسين تصميم ويدخل في مجالهم تصميم التكييف وتوصيلات المياه والصرف الصحي والحريق داخل المبنى.
> 2- مهندسين تركيبات وصيانة في نفس المجالات
> ...


 انا موافق جدا على اقتراحك
عاوزين نبتدى الفهرسه بقى
اقترحت اقتراح فوق للفهرسه
حد هيكمل معانا فيه؟؟؟؟
محتاجين على الاقل 10 اشخاص


----------



## خالد العسيلي (30 مايو 2009)

انا معاك ............. بما اني فاضي ......


----------



## zanitty (30 مايو 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> رقم 2 هو لزيكو ......... على الرابط :
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135902-2.html


تصدق مشفتش المشاركه دى خالص
السن بقى
ههههههههههههههه



خالد العسيلي قال:


> انا معاك ............. بما اني فاضي ......


كده اتنين


----------



## الطموني (30 مايو 2009)

و المداليه البرونزيه للطموني(اخ منك يا زنيتي و خالد دايما بتسبقو الواحد للخير)

انا حاسس انو القسم راح يولع يعني يلهلب لهلبه 
عشان هيك لازم نحط فير هوزريل او طفاية رغوة كل عشرة مشاركات لانو الوضع بتمنش و جماعة السفل دفنس (الدفاع المدني ) جامدين و مركزين علينا هاليومين ديرو بالكم


----------



## الطموني (30 مايو 2009)

:15::15::15::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:


----------



## magdygamal_8 (30 مايو 2009)

إن شاء الله أكون رقم 4 وسوف أحاول أن أعمل مكتبة البرامج وربنا يوفقنا جميعا لهذا العمل المبارك


----------



## zanitty (30 مايو 2009)

كده بقينا 4
ننتظر لاخر الاسبوع عشان يبقى كل الناس دخلت و شافت الموضوع


----------



## خالد العسيلي (31 مايو 2009)

و أنا في الإنتظار لتقسيم الأدوار


----------



## magdygamal_8 (31 مايو 2009)

كنت أريد أن أسأل سؤال صغير
هل ممكن أن نضع روابط تحميل للكتب أو البرامج ليس لها أي مشاركة بالمنتدى أم لازم تكون في مشاركة في المنتدى لكي نضع الرابط
وكذلك كنت أريد أن أقترح أن تكون الموضوعات المثبته ليس بها أي تعليقات حتى يمكن إضافة المزيد في المستقبل
برجاء إفادتى في هذين الموضوعين
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zanitty (1 يونيو 2009)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> كنت أريد أن أسأل سؤال صغير
> هل ممكن أن نضع روابط تحميل للكتب أو البرامج ليس لها أي مشاركة بالمنتدى أم لازم تكون في مشاركة في المنتدى لكي نضع الرابط
> وكذلك كنت أريد أن أقترح أن تكون الموضوعات المثبته ليس بها أي تعليقات حتى يمكن إضافة المزيد في المستقبل
> برجاء إفادتى في هذين الموضوعين
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


بما ان المهندس محمد رجع نستنى نساله على سؤالك الاولانى 
اما السؤال التانى فانا اوافقك الراى تماما خيت نريد ان تكون هذه الموضوعات كمراجع و من الممكن ان يتم انشاء موضوع مداخلات لكل موضوع مثبت كما حدث فى موضوع الهاب المثبت


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (2 يونيو 2009)

شو يا شباب؟ ......شايف الموضوع وصل للصفحة الثانية وما صار شي


----------



## afou2d (2 يونيو 2009)

اولا . انا فى وجهه نظرى نعمل مواضيع تحدى بين الاعضاء يعنى مثلا موضوع عن الشلرات وفيه كل واحد يسأل سؤال للاعضاء الاخرين ........... ساعتها كل واحد يقلب المعلومات اللى عنده ولو مش عارف هيبص فى الكتب وساعتها هيستفيد الاعضاء اللى زى حلاتى كده اللى خبرتهم قليله 

ثانيا . انا مع زانتى اننا نعمل ارشيف للمواضيع كلها
ثالثا. سنه اولى وتانيه تكييف واحد يلخصهم ويحطهم فى فايل واحد


----------



## zanitty (2 يونيو 2009)

انا رايى بقى نقفل الموضوع ده لانه زى ما قال جهاد
صفحتين و محدش اصلا اهتم يشترك فى الموضوع الصفحتين عباره عن مشاركات ل او 4 اعضاء
فعشان منبقاش مضحكه الملتقى و نبقى عاملين زى دون كى شوت و نحارب طواحين الهوا يبقى نقفل الموضوع او ننتظر ع الاقل لما يبقى موضوع يستحق التفاعل


----------



## magdygamal_8 (2 يونيو 2009)

يا أخ زانيتي لاتنرفز نفسك ولاتحرق أعصابك 
أولا شغل 10 ممكن يعمله 4 ولكن سوف تفرق في الوقت والحمدلله أن مفيش حد حيستعجلنا في إخراج هذا الموضوع 
وكل شيء يأخذ وقته 
ثانيا إحنا نريد الثواب من الله وحده ولذلك لايهمنا من يهتم بالموضوع أم لا 
بل بالعكس كلما كان المجهود أكثر كان الثواب أكثر فتوكل على الله بتقسيم الأدوار ونتفق أولا على كيفية الإخراج وإذا أراد أحد الأخوة المشاركه يمكنه أن يشارك مع أي واحد منا في دورة


----------



## zanitty (2 يونيو 2009)

حاضر يا مجدى
عندك حق


----------



## خالد العسيلي (3 يونيو 2009)

طب وبعدين .......... ايمتى حنبتدي بقا ...........


----------



## magdygamal_8 (3 يونيو 2009)

الحمد لله أنا بدأت في جمع البرامج ولسه مش عارف هل يمكن أخذ روابط لبرامج غير موجود لها مشاركات أم لا ولم يجيبني المشرف حتى الآن


----------



## magdygamal_8 (8 يونيو 2009)

للأسف لاتوجد مشاركة واحده من الساده المشرفين في هذا الموضوع مع أنه موضوع عام لجميع المهندسين
ويبدو أن الساده الأعضاء في واد والسادة المشرفين في واد أخر


----------



## zanitty (9 يونيو 2009)

الحمد لله طالما المشاركه بتاعه المشرف العام اللى بيشكر فيها اعضاء القسم اتثبتت يبقى خلاص مش عاوزين حاجه م الدنيا
خلاص كل احتياجات القسم موجوده الحمد لله 
على فكره يا مجدى انا مكنتش ناوى اشارك تانى فى قسم التبريد و التكييف بس انت بالذات كان لازم ارد على مشاركتك لانك بجد تعبت فى موضوعك 
بارك الله فيك يا مجدى


----------



## ابن العميد (9 يونيو 2009)

الاخوة الكرام ربنا يوفقكم
اظن فيه توجه جميل نحو التغيير في شكل القسم ولكن هل هذا هو سبب المشكلة المراد حلها ولا كانت مسئله تانية


----------



## magdygamal_8 (9 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> الحمد لله طالما المشاركه بتاعه المشرف العام اللى بيشكر فيها اعضاء القسم اتثبتت يبقى خلاص مش عاوزين حاجه م الدنيا
> خلاص كل احتياجات القسم موجوده الحمد لله
> على فكره يا مجدى انا مكنتش ناوى اشارك تانى فى قسم التبريد و التكييف بس انت بالذات كان لازم ارد على مشاركتك لانك بجد تعبت فى موضوعك
> بارك الله فيك يا مجدى


 الموضوع ليس مشاركتي فإنني عملتها لأجل أخذ الثواب من الله ولايهمنى أن تثبت أم لا ولم أقدم فيها أي جديد وكل ماعملته هو محاوله لترتيب الأوراق كما كان إتفاقنا في تطوير القسم حتى نسهل للأعضاء الوصول للمعلومه بسرعه وبطريقة سهله وطبعا أنت عارف حاله النت في منطقتنا
ولكن هذه المشاركه الخاصة بتطوير القسم كان من المفروض أن يتشارك جميع الأعضاء بالقسم وخاصة المشرفين حتى نصل بالقسم الى أحسن صورة ولكن للأسف المشرفين يظنون أنهم فوق الجميع 
وأحب أن أقول لك إستمر في المشاركة في هذا القسم لأنك تتعامل مع الله ولانتعامل مع البشر وداوم على العطاء حتى يستفيد جميع الأعضاء من مشاركاتك القيمة وسوف يجازيك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (9 يونيو 2009)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> الموضوع ليس مشاركتي فإنني عملتها لأجل أخذ الثواب من الله ولايهمنى أن تثبت أم لا ولم أقدم فيها أي جديد وكل ماعملته هو محاوله لترتيب الأوراق كما كان إتفاقنا في تطوير القسم حتى نسهل للأعضاء الوصول للمعلومه بسرعه وبطريقة سهله وطبعا أنت عارف حاله النت في منطقتنا
> ولكن هذه المشاركه الخاصة بتطوير القسم كان من المفروض أن يتشارك جميع الأعضاء بالقسم وخاصة المشرفين حتى نصل بالقسم الى أحسن صورة ولكن للأسف المشرفين يظنون أنهم فوق الجميع
> وأحب أن أقول لك إستمر في المشاركة في هذا القسم لأنك تتعامل مع الله ولانتعامل مع البشر وداوم على العطاء حتى يستفيد جميع الأعضاء من مشاركاتك القيمة وسوف يجازيك الله خير الجزاء


 للاسف ان بعض المشرفين يظنون انهم فوق الجميع....اؤيد رأيك بعد اضافة كلمة بعض.
لغاية هذه اللحظة انا مع الاخ مجدي في قوله لزانتي


----------



## مهاجر (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحببت اخواني ان ابارك هذا الجهد ... نعم هذا هو الطريق الصحيح في تميز القسم 

ما تعلموه الأن من ارشفة ومتابعة وإقتراحات للمواضيع المضافة ... قد عمل من قبل في أقسام اخرى وساعدت في تميزها

نبارك هذا الجهد ... ونشكركم على ما قدمتوه

اي خدمة انا على إستعداد لتسهيلها لكم

لا تملوا فأنا اتابع ما تكتبون وبإذن الله ستجدون ما يسركم

وعلشان زناتي بسبب أن االمشرف ثبت مشاركة الشكر انا سوف أفك التثبيت ولا يزعل....


----------



## zanitty (11 يونيو 2009)

يا باشمهندس انا مزعلتش ان مشاركه الشكر اتثبتت لشئ اكتر من ان مشاركات القسم هى الاولى 
متزعلش منى هقول حاجه بصراحه 
انت بتقول ان موضوع زى ده سبيل للتميز (كويس جدا) و بغض النظر على انه موضوعى او موضوع سين من الناس 
طب الموضوع الكويس ده بزمتك شفت فيه رد لحد من المشرفين قال لنا كلامكوا صح 
كلامكوا غلط
كلامكو محتاج تعديل - غير قابل للتطبيق
اى حاجه بس نحس اننا مش فى واد غير ذى زرع 
اكيد انت شفت الاول كنا متحمسين ازاى و فى المشاركات الاخيره محبطين ازاى
اعذرنى يا باشمهندس احنا مش داخلين القسم عشان نحرق دمنا و نتخانق مع طواحين الهوا لحد ما بقى منظرنا زى ما نكون احنا جبهه معارضه فى حين ان كل اللى بندور عليه ان الدنيا تبقى مترتبه
صدقنى بالنسبه للناس اللى تعبت روحها و جمعت مواضيع لانها كده كده هتعرف تلاقى اللى هى بتدور عليه بسهوله
اللى احنا بنعمله ده للتسهيل على اى حد يخش جديد او بيدور على معلومه جديده (وده اكيد هينعكس على المنتددى من حيث الرواج)
لكن نعمل و نقترح و نجمع وبعدين نقول و فى الاخر نلاقى صوتنا بيرجع لنا تانى كانه صدى و محدش سمعه 
لا طبعا يبقى من حقى ازعل ان مشاركه حضرتك (بغض النظر عن احترامى الشخصى ليك من عدمه) تتثبت 
اخى العزيز 
مش عاوز كل مره اكرر احترامى ليك عشان ميبقاش نوع من الرياء او النفاق
و على فكره لو الامور طبيعيه و المنتدى منظم كنت اول من سيطالب بتثبيت مشاركتك لانها كانت هتعتبر تقييم ووسام على صدورنا بجد نتيجه عمل و جهد
لكن بالمنظر اللى المنتدى فيه و هو هاوى خاوى كده يبقى الموضوع مش مقبول بالنسبه لى اطلاقا
سامحنى اخى العزيز ان كانت فى كلماتى بعض الهجوم و لكن اقسم بالله ان كل ما اريده ان يجد طالب العلم حاجته بسهوله و يسر 
و من الاخر هقول لك انا بعمل كده ليه
لانى فى يوم من الايام كنت فى عرض نص معلومه اتعلمها لان مش كل اللى حواليك هيعلموك و كنت بتعب اوى عشان احصل على معلومه 
فبجد مش عاوز حد يدوخ الدوخه دى تانى لانى ببقى فى منتهى السعاده انى اشوف حد بيعرف معلومه جديده (وانا اولهم لان محدش فينا بلغ منتهى العلم)


----------



## مهاجر (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

ما في زعل 

كلامك مفهوم ونعلم سبب تغيب المشرفين حالياً ... وكما ذكرت لك نريد لهذا الجهد ان يستمر مع الشكر لك ولجميع المشاركين معك

نقدر رأيك ولك مني كل الشكر والتقدير.




zanitty قال:


> يا باشمهندس انا مزعلتش ان مشاركه الشكر اتثبتت لشئ اكتر من ان مشاركات القسم هى الاولى
> متزعلش منى هقول حاجه بصراحه
> انت بتقول ان موضوع زى ده سبيل للتميز (كويس جدا) و بغض النظر على انه موضوعى او موضوع سين من الناس
> طب الموضوع الكويس ده بزمتك شفت فيه رد لحد من المشرفين قال لنا كلامكوا صح
> ...


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (11 يونيو 2009)

الله المستعان بسم الله نبدا تطوير القسم


----------



## mohamed mech (12 يونيو 2009)

من هو مساعد المشرف الجديد؟

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138342.html#post1136351​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

كل الشكر والتقدير لكل من ساهم في تطوير القسم 
وان شاء الله نشوف القسم في احسن حـــال


----------



## magdygamal_8 (14 يونيو 2009)

إنني أرى من وجهة نظري أن هناك موضوع مهم والمنتدى في حاجه إليه 
ألا وهونموذج لمشروع محلول بالكامل وسوف يكون سهل شوية للإخوة الذين يعملون في التصميم حيث يمكنهم وضع مشروع كامل من مشاريعهم التي عملوها فعلا مع وضع طريقة تفكيرهم في كل خطوات المشروع حتى خرج إلى التنفيذ مع وضع جميع نوافذ البرامج التي يستخدمونها مع وضع الشرح على كل نافذه وكل البيانات الخاصة بالنافذه 
وبهذا يتوفر مرجع لكل مهندسي التصميم ولايتوافر هذا الموضوع في منتديات أخري 
إنني أعرف أنه سوف يأخذ مجهود من الأخ الذي سيتبرع بعمل هذا الموضوع ولكن سوف يكون الجزاء كذلك أضعاف العمل إذا كان العمل خالصا لله
فهل من مجيب
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو بيدو (14 يونيو 2009)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> إنني أرى من وجهة نظري أن هناك موضوع مهم والمنتدى في حاجه إليه
> ألا وهونموذج لمشروع محلول بالكامل وسوف يكون سهل شوية للإخوة الذين يعملون في التصميم حيث يمكنهم وضع مشروع كامل من مشاريعهم التي عملوها فعلا مع وضع طريقة تفكيرهم في كل خطوات المشروع حتى خرج إلى التنفيذ مع وضع جميع نوافذ البرامج التي يستخدمونها مع وضع الشرح على كل نافذه وكل البيانات الخاصة بالنافذه
> وبهذا يتوفر مرجع لكل مهندسي التصميم ولايتوافر هذا الموضوع في منتديات أخري
> إنني أعرف أنه سوف يأخذ مجهود من الأخ الذي سيتبرع بعمل هذا الموضوع ولكن سوف يكون الجزاء كذلك أضعاف العمل إذا كان العمل خالصا لله
> ...



والله يا هندسة انت ابن حلال :7:
بقى لى فترة عايز اقترح الاقتراح ده وباجهز له عشان لما اقترحه ابدأ به :16:
وكنت داخل الان علشان اقترحه وابدأ لاقيتك سبقتنى بالاقتراح جزاك الله خيرا
الان انا مجهز مشروعى الحالى( وهو جارى تنفيذه الان بالموقع) 
وده هايدى فرصة لبلورة ما يقدمه الاخوة بالمنتدى من شرح برامج وطريقة التصميم وكذلك استخدام الكودات المختلفة على ان يتم تبادل وجهات النظر والنقاش الذى سيستفيد منه الجميع ان شاء الله 
​


----------



## magdygamal_8 (14 يونيو 2009)

القلوب عند بعضها 
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ولازم تعرف أن هذا سوف يكون جزاؤه كبير جدا فلا تنسانا بحاجه كده معاك
بصراحه هذا الموضوع يحتاج له كثير جدا من المهندسين الذين يعملون في نفس المجال حتى يعطيهم الثقة في أنفسهم أكثر ومنهم التي تتاح لهم فرصة عمل ولكن ليس لديه معلومات كافيه وكذلك الذين يتمنون أن يعملوا بالتصميم ولكنهم خايفين من الدخول في هذا المجال
وللأسف هذا الموضوع غير متوافر في أي منتدى أخر
ولذلك فإنني أنتظر أن يكون هذا الموضوع سوف يكون قنبله النت
وطبعا سوف نطلب من الساده المشرفين تثبته بعد خروجه الى النور
وأقدم لك جزيل شكري على هذا المجهود وأنا عارف أنه سوف يأخذ منك كثير من الوقت والجهد ونحن لانستعجلك في هذا العمل ولكن خذ راحتك حتى يتم بالصورة التي تتمناها
وتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والتميز إن شاء الله
ولاتنسى أن تكون النيه لله وحده


----------



## مهاجر (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

بالتوفيق يا شباب .....

انا في غاية الإمتنان لكل المشاركين


----------



## ابو بيدو (22 يونيو 2009)

بفضل الله تم البدء فى موضوع خطوات تنفيذ مشروع سكن فندقى 
على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t139967.html
ارجو الا تبخلوا بالمشاركة وابداء الرأى ليخرج الموضوع فى صورة متكاملة ان شاء الله
خاصة من الاخوة ذوى الخبرة فى المجال حتى يستفيد الجميع ان شاء الله
واحب اعرفكم ان سبب خوضى لهذا الموضوع هو ان اتعلم ونتعلم كلنا من بعضنا ان شاء الله
وحاشى لله ان ادعى العلم والله من وراء القصد


----------



## egystorm (7 يوليو 2009)

انا بضم صوتى للاخ زانتى فعلا عايزين قسم خاص للاعمال الصحية والحريق لان المعلومات اللى موجودة لية على النت قليلة فمحتاجين معلومات كتير جدواجابة لاستفسارت كتيرة جدا عليهم ودى فعلا تبفى فكرة الموسم


----------



## sherif omar (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكم على هذا المجهود العظيم والتكييف والتبريد مجال خصب جدا وملئ بالمعلومات وم هنا ابدأ فكرتي وقد كتبت فيها من قبل ان المعلومات والكتب كثيرة جدا ولكن علي مايبدوا ان التنسيق لأخراج مهندس ذو كفاءة غير متوفر كيف
مهندس تكييف او تبريد لابد ان يفهم جيدا فى نواحي التصميم والتركيب والأشراف هذا الملتقي فية كنزولكن لايستطيع فعل هذا
نبدأ - االتقسيم 
1- العملي الفعلي التوقف علي خبرات الأعضاء
2- التصميم الفعلي للسادة المهندسين الذين يعملون في مجال التصميم
3-الأشراف الهندسي للمشاريع
4- البرامج
5- المكتبة وتقسم الي
5-1-الكتب الفعلية المستخدمة للخبرات العملية
5-2 الكتب المستخدم للمعلومات لرفع القدرة الأكاديمية 
هذا دليل للسؤال عن شئ يجد المكان المناسب
سؤالى ايضا هل هناك مهندسين تصميم واخرين تركيب واخرين للأشراف والخبرات كم تكون ولو فيه هل ممكن ان يساعدوا في اخراج مهندسن تكييف تمام
ملحوظة اخري تركيب الأجهزة الأسبليت واشباك وأعطلها لايمثل ان هذا مهندس تكييف
واللام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## امين السعيد (6 أكتوبر 2009)

اقترح ان يقوم مشرفو القسم بدعوة اساتذة من كليات الهندسة قسم التكييف بنشر او القاء محاضرات للجروب على احدى برامج الشات وتكون صوت وصورة حتى يتم تفاعل جيد وتعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## الاربعه (11 يناير 2010)

ارجو من القائمين على هذا ان يهتموا بموضوع الزناتى لانه والله فكره جميله فالى الامام من الفكر لكى نتقدم واان الاوان ان ( نتقدم بقى ) وشكرا على اقتراحك يا زناتى .


----------



## محمدماياتي (21 يناير 2010)

اضافه موضوع للبرامج العامه كالاوتوكاد الشرح في اللغة العربية مثلاautocad mep 2010


----------



## محمدمحمودنور (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اولا .هذه هى المشاركه الاولى لى . ويشرفنى ان انضم الى منتداكم الرائع .ولكنى لاحظت انه لا يوجد اعمال منفذه تعرض على الاعضاء او حلول لمشكلات قد تقابل البعض منا .فارجو من كل الاعضاء من لديه مثل هذه المواضيع تثبيتها على المنتدى . ولكم جميعا السلام الوافر


----------



## رائف رضوان أحمد (19 مارس 2010)

رغم اني ما نيش فاهم حاجه من الزناتي لكن شايف انه كلامه حلو وشكرا


----------



## رائف رضوان أحمد (19 مارس 2010)

فكرة امين السعيد رائعه ويا ريت تتفعل بس يتم الأعلان قبلها بمدة كافيه لتجمع الكثير ممن في هذا المجال


----------



## nofal (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------

